# Leaving Rind On



## clermont (Mar 1, 2013)

Howdy,

      Has anyone left the rind on through the curing, smoking and cooking process? I've seen where some places sell bacon sliced and ready to eat with the rind left on. How is it? Thanks.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 1, 2013)

Sure, you can do that, but I prefer rind off.


~Martin


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 1, 2013)

I leave it on til it comes out of the smoker..lots of folks do...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124885/bacon-made-the-easy-way

   Craig


----------



## wyatt (Sep 28, 2013)

I have always loved rind. Was kind of a treat when I was a kid. I tried to figure out how to make that sound less redneck. Oh well...


----------



## black (Sep 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *S2K9K*   [h3]edited post[/h3]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's OK, edit my posts as you like


----------



## wyatt (Sep 28, 2013)

If you had company and they didn't like the rind, then you went to the crawdad holes with it and used it to run down the hole for bait...


----------



## wyatt (Sep 28, 2013)

If you had company and they didn't like the rind, then you went to the crawdad holes with it and used it to run down the hole for bait...


----------

